# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون های گاج

## vseo

در مورد ازمون های گاج چند تا سوال داشتم . 

1. هزینه شرکت در ازمون های گاج برای سال اخر و تابستان چقدره؟

2 . تعداد ازمون های گاج چند تاست و هر چند هفته یکبار ازمون گرفته می شود؟

3 . در حوزه ازمون به صورت کنکوری برگزار میشه ؟ یعنی تقلب هم می کنند؟ پسر با دخترا یه جا امتحان میدن؟

4 . سطح سوالات گاج در دروس عمومی و اختصاصی چگونه است ؟

5 . تعداد داوطلبان سال قبل تقریبا چند نفر بودند ؟

6 . مشاوره و برنامه ریزی و کتاب گرفتن اجباریه؟

----------


## Ensany

> در مورد ازمون های گاج چند تا سوال داشتم . 
> 
> 1. هزینه شرکت در ازمون های گاج برای سال اخر و تابستان چقدره؟
> 
> 2 . تعداد ازمون های گاج چند تاست و هر چند هفته یکبار ازمون گرفته می شود؟
> 
> 3 . در حوزه ازمون به صورت کنکوری برگزار میشه ؟ یعنی تقلب هم می کنند؟ پسر با دخترا یه جا امتحان میدن؟
> 
> 4 . سطح سوالات گاج در دروس عمومی و اختصاصی چگونه است ؟
> ...


سوال سه قسمت دوم اگه دنبالشی برو گزینه دو! هم کلاسای مشاورش مختلته هم ازموناش :Yahoo (20):  (خجالت اوره واسه گزینه 2!)

----------


## Mariyana

راجع به گاج اطلاعی ندارم دوستان اگه کسی برنامه شو داره بزاره لطفا
ولی گزینه 2 که مختلط نیست
تو یه دانشگاه هست اما کلا ساختمان ها فرق داره هرگروه هم از یک در میان و میرن:yahoo (4):

----------


## helix

> سوال سه قسمت دوم اگه دنبالشی برو گزینه دو! هم کلاسای مشاورش مختلته هم ازموناش (خجالت اوره واسه گزینه 2!)


این چیزی که شما گفتی غلطه ها :Yahoo (20): 
الان تو شهر ما دخترا یه مدرسه ان پسرا یه مدرسه دیگه

----------


## l3izar

> در مورد ازمون های گاج چند تا سوال داشتم . 
> 
> 1. هزینه شرکت در ازمون های گاج برای سال اخر و تابستان چقدره؟
> 
> 2 . تعداد ازمون های گاج چند تاست و هر چند هفته یکبار ازمون گرفته می شود؟
> 
> 3 . در حوزه ازمون به صورت کنکوری برگزار میشه ؟ یعنی تقلب هم می کنند؟ پسر با دخترا یه جا امتحان میدن؟
> 
> 4 . سطح سوالات گاج در دروس عمومی و اختصاصی چگونه است ؟
> ...


1-سال گذشته 180/000تومن بود
2-برای پیش 18 مرحله آزمون وجود داره,5 مرحله تو تابستون,5مرحله نیمسال اول(تقریبا هر 21 روز یکبار),7مرحله نیمسال دوم(تقریبا هر 14 روز یکبار)
3-در مورد تقلب خبری ندارم ولی حداقل تو شهر ما دختر و پسر جدا هستند
4-میتونید از اینجا سوالات بعضی از آزمونهای اینترنتی گاج  رو ببینید
5-اطلاعی ندارم
6-گرفتن کتاب اجباری نیست در مورد مشاور هم تو سایت گاج اینجوری اومده "هر دانش آموز در طی یک آزمون یک جلسه مشاوره حضوری دارد"

----------

